
How Unix Works - neilkakkar
https://neilkakkar.com/unix.html
======
woodandsteel
This is a very good explanation. However, I think it would have been helpful
if the author had provided some comparisons with how other operating systems
do these sorts of things, and why its designers made their particular choices
for Unix. Or maybe that could be another article he could link to.

~~~
neilkakkar
Good point, thanks! This will be fun to do.

------
roryrjb
A very nice overview. Now knowing all this isn't necessarily a prerequisite
for getting a lot of stuff done, but I think it's very useful indeed. In my
experience in the industry so far I find that most people don't know any of
this and just implicitly rely on the magic going on underneath and just
interact with higher level interfaces, but when things go wrong then they're
stuck and rely on Google or Stack Overflow for answers, copy and pasting
solutions without really knowing why it works. This is fine of course, some
people might not be too interested in this aspect, and just want to solve that
blocker and move on with their task, but for me it's essential.

~~~
coribuci
>Note: systemd is now replacing init on Linux. It solves a few problems with
init, and overall more stable.

He said "Let’s start at the core - the philosophy behind Unix.

Write programs that do one thing and do it well.

Write programs to work together. (no extra output, don’t insist on interactive
input)

Write programs to handle text streams, because that is a universal interface.

" So ? How does UNIX really work ?

------
fractalf
Thanks for sharing and well explained!

------
jdkdnfndnfjd
I wish I had read this years ago. It’s very hard to find sensible high level
overviews of technical things like this. Excellent.

